# I am down and out and The Brute is BAD off!!!



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I got in a bad wreck this weekend, My girlfriend was on my Brute and I was on my buddys King Quad racing for the 20th time she closed her eyes at the end of the track never let of the gas and I was allmost stopped and rear ended me going 60mph....So the brute has to have lots of work.....I will post pics when I get back from the hospital but for yall that cant wait go to myspace.com/usmctadpole


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Geez!!
what she hurt? were you? Dang bro! i cant see myspace from here!! 
wait! i can on the iphone!


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow, sorry to hear about that, Hope you and your girlfriend didnt get hurt too bad!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang bro, sorry to hear that, hope you both have a speedy recovery. Keep us updated!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I am all messed up she didnt get a scratch...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just looked at the pics........ I think I'm going to start wearing my helmet all the time again......... Let us know if we can do anything for you while your down.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dude that sucks ,glad you survived but keep us posted


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

Godspeed on the recovery man. That sucks!!!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. The bikes can easily be fixed. Hope you recover soon.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Me in the Hospital that night










My Brute, the one she was on










The King Quad, the one I was on








http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww328/usmctadpole/wreck3.jpg

My helmet, if it wont for that I would not be here...




My Left Arm, I am getting a Steel rod from my shoulder to my elbow today that is going to be permanent.... 








http://i732.photobucket.com/albums/ww328/usmctadpole/wreck5.jpg


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG that last pic! OWWW!!
ive broken my arms 5 times and had it set while awake! I feel for ya bro!


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

well I am going to the Hospital to get that rod put in, wish me luck and I will keep yall posted I will be home in a day or two....


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

man hope everything goes well! Good luck!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

dangit


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dang man, im sry to hear that and glad your ok overall just get that arm fixed man and back on the trails asap


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I told him it's going to take a lot of MIMB stickers on the brute to cover all that up... but we'll get him hooked up! haha..


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

hope everything goes good on the rod. that hurts to look at. 

i think a lil bondo on the bikes will have them good as new


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Man the arm looks ruff. Hope all goes well for ya.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

OUCH!!!! That aint good at all. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Hate to hear that. My arm is hurtin now, by the way.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That x-ray made me cuss out loud.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

HOLY **** !!!! Glad you had on a helmet !!


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> That x-ray made me cuss out loud.


 
ME TOO!! Speedy recovery to you..


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope for a fast recovery. Do you always wear a helmet or just at that time?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Holly crap man!!! Dude I'll be praying for ya man..... wow that's messed up.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:bigeyes:WOW!!! I am glad you are ok, if you call it that:doh:, I guess it could be worse. Get well soon bro!!!


----------



## txbf750 (Feb 19, 2009)

good luck to ya, looks painful


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OUCH!! man that has got to suck. Good to hear both of you are alive and kicking after that. Hope you heal up soon.

Now that i have all that out of the way i think the real question ought to be....how did a king quad get in front of a brute....LOL 

Just messing with ya. take care of that arm and you'll be back on in no time.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to see you had the brain bucket on!!! and even beter your ok!!

Speedy recovery and hope you get back riding soon.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Thinks to you all, I am back home now. But very very out of it...I allways wear a helmet if I am not around my house when I ride, like if I go somewhere. I am in lots of paint right now butI am getting a few pics up then gonna go pass back out....


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

The Brute tore down









My Scrap Parts besides the plastics









She was trying to finish me off









Top of my arm









Middle of arm









Bottom of arm











now I need a poll what year plastics will fit on my bike and what color should I get??? I am thinkg that metalic blue...


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Any year will fit, just need to find out what year front end you, 08 and up or 05-07

I do like that blue but I like my silver more,haha
The only thing about silver and blue is that they are painted and it will chip and peel and rub and scrach off!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not your friend  so I can't view your pics!!!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Glad everything went well! Hope you recover fast! 

As for plastics - I say go with Lime green or the dark blue. I like the candy blue and silver but they are painted so they'll crack and chip. I had an AC700 when they first came out in orange which was painted as well - loved the color and looks but couldnt keep it from chipping.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think TEAM GREEN all the way!!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

******* flames....lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

get well soon thats pretty bad wreck


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice pins! Now yer sporting some BLING!!


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a guy on highlifter that is selling a set of blue plastics off an 08 750. Mickee is his screen name and I think he is in kentucky. Hope this helps


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Thinks for the tips and wishes yall it really means alot, you have no idea


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Please tell us YOU didn't take that Brute apart.


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate to hear about your wreck glad your gf is okay, good luck with your arm


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

haha yea I was the one that was working on the Brute, but I wont be now thats for sure....


----------



## 4man0822 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dammit brotha, wish you a speedy recovery man & hope all goes well with the rod!! Give me/us a yell if we can help!! Man I now the Chicks Dig Scars, but that's going a lil too far!! LOL! Also, that King must be modded like mine to be that far out in front of a Brute!!!! LMAO!!!! I appologize for that & Git 'Er Done!!!! Holla Back if the Tarters can help you


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

haha, nah it was stock, it was just my girls first few times racing. I was spanking A$$ on my brute all day that day. But the Zuki aint gonna be stock no more!!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok:Glad to see you are making a speedy recovery :bigok: But you do have some very good training on how to be a man judging by your name :usa1::usa1::usa:


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to see your doing ok bro. I think being military you need como plastics or you could go black. How much frame damage did you have?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:agreed:Camo is the way to go. what all do you need for the brute ? post a list of parts you need and I will go through all the stuff around here .....see what we can find


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Well here is a pick of the "new" king quad finished and a Pic of my "new" Brute sitting a 80% it will be 100% Friday and I am around 90%

The King Quad
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=440377179&albumID=784306&imageID=8446730

My Monster Energy Brute!!!
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=440377179&albumID=910439&imageID=8476807

I got the Triple Flow radiator on the way and my BIG Monster Energy Decals on the way


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

glad to see your moving around and for plastics jmo once yea go black yea never go back ..... lol


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

that sucks you got really messed up hope you feel better


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am glad you had your helmet on....I wear mine all the time. I will be praying for you...


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

usmctadpole said:


> Well here is a pick of the "new" king quad finished and a Pic of my "new" Brute sitting a 80% it will be 100% Friday and I am around 90%
> 
> The King Quad
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=440377179&albumID=784306&imageID=8446730
> ...


I am not able to view the new pics, due to not being his friend...:disappointed:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how bout now?


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ain't nothin like Team Green!!!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good...Like the Team Grean.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I CAN SEE IT, I CAN SEE IT!!!!!......lol. Looking good.


----------



## Big Bad Brute (Apr 22, 2009)

jeez. hope everything is going well


----------



## billythecow (May 25, 2009)

wow that xray looks brutal. glad to hear ur ok though


----------

